# Paph Mystic Knight x Ice Castle 'Moonstone'



## paphioland (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Faan (Apr 11, 2008)

Very, very nice:clap:. Those petals are broad. Have you measured them perhaps?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 11, 2008)

I love that. It's cool that the spots on the dorsal of the guy on the left are larger than the petals - gives the bloom a really interesting look. Lovely! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2008)

Not a complex fan but I'll take the one on the left.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 12, 2008)

Beautiful flower! I would love to own that plant.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 13, 2008)

Excellent Shape!!!!


Ramon


----------



## toddybear (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, some beauties there!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2008)

It would be hard to choose one!


----------



## Elena (Apr 13, 2008)

Fab! I love the first one especially but I'll happily take any


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 15, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Greenorchid (Apr 16, 2008)

Stunning!:drool:


----------

